# ZFS - top STATE "zio->i"



## einthusan (Apr 23, 2012)

*W*hat does it mean? *top* STATE shows nginx in "zio->i". Usually the state is kread and when things are about to go wrong, the state changes to zio->i. Some help would be appreciated.


----------



## Crest (Apr 23, 2012)

zfs->io means that nginx is waiting for reads or writes on ZFS. You could try to reduce the number of concurrent "random" disk accesses.


----------



## einthusan (Apr 23, 2012)

Crest said:
			
		

> zfs->io means that nginx is waiting for reads or writes on ZFS. You could try to reduce the number of concurrent "random" disk accesses.



Do you think this is because of nginx settings or zfs sysctl settings? Nginx and ZFS seem to be fine until after 1-2 days, then even with low I/O load, nginx goes into this state often.


----------



## freecbc3 (Aug 6, 2012)

ngnix this day is giving me some error on apache *I* will try lighttpd hope will work on *Free*BSD*.*


----------



## gkontos (Aug 8, 2012)

einthusan said:
			
		

> Do you think this is because of nginx settings or zfs sysctl settings? Nginx and ZFS seem to be fine until after 1-2 days, then even with low I/O load, nginx goes into this state often.



Can you post more information like the version of FreeBSD, RAM, relevant tuning if any and the output of sysutils/zfs-stats


----------

